
Algorithm for Optimizing Caffeinated Alertness - chb
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-time-your-caffeine-consumption-and-maximize-aler-1826619383
======
ada1981
I recall reading that if you get clean from caffeine that your level of
alertness is basically the same as someone who uses caffeine regularly with
caffeine in their system.

In other words, at best regular caffeine use can only ever boost you back up
to a level that would be your baseline had you not consumed caffeine
regularly.

When I saw the brain scans that suggested as such I quit drinking coffee.

